# Want to try cord braided pouch



## Stello (Jan 12, 2013)

As anybody try cord braided pouch ?

I made some and think sensitive to diameter (caliber) of ammo.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yours look very nice. This topic has come up several times in the past. Have a look at these.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/4602-weave-yourself-a-pouch/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13830-anybody-else-do-woven-pouches/?hl=%2Bwoven+%2Bpouch#entry151967

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/4690-lightest-strongest-pouch/?hl=%2Bwoven+%2Bpouch#entry48336

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/4198-nylon-pouch/?hl=%2Bwoven+%2Bpouch#entry43034

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Stello (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks Charles,

Looking these links now

Regards


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Those look really nice in the pics.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

surely they are almost one pouch a lifetime?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That's the type they used for years in Africa. Very long lasting and durable but they take awhile to break in. Flatband


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Charles did someone make a pouch from spider wire fishing line? I think he even had a picture of his loom.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

orcrender said:


> Charles did someone make a pouch from spider wire fishing line? I think he even had a picture of his loom.


That would be Wingshooter in this thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/4690-lightest-strongest-pouch/?hl=spider

Here are two more threads on weaving a pouch that I do not think I mentioned above.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/2024-weaving-lightweight-pouches-on-a-cardboard-loom/?hl=loom

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13893-dowel-woven-slingshot-pockets/?hl=weave#entry154433

Stello, I for one would love to see how you make your pouches. Any chance you could do a tutorial for us???

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Well that is neat! I like that ideal.


----------



## Stello (Jan 12, 2013)

Tutorial is made, I've post it.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20816-braided-nylon-pouch/

I use theses pouches with double tube (simpleshot small) and attach with constictor knot (cotton or lin without wax).

I dont't find how can I insert text between pics. I am not a regular customer of forum.

Immobilized by a sprain of the ankle : I could make many pouches.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I had a look at your tutorial, and it is great. Thanks!!! :thumbsup:

Hope your ankle is better soon.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

